# Diana Vickers Hair



## Verient (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm totally in love with Diana Vickers' (X-factor) hair right now. I think it's a love or hate thing though, just like her singing. Any ideas on how to steal the style?


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd suggest using products that build body especially at the root areas, then quite a bit of backcombing, especially on the top towards the back of the head, so it looks like it cascades over. Then lots of hairspray!

Perhaps also some sort of 'sea' spray. They give a nice textured, just off the beach look - like in the 2nd picture.

Anyways love Diana. She always looks fantastic, very individual. I'm hoping she wins this years contest.


----------



## Soph101 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah I love Diana's style too. I'm hoping she will win this year.
On the X Factor website they give advice on the contestants' clothes and makeup and Diana spoke about how she does her hair. Here's the link....
X Factor Fashion & Beauty 2008 - ITV - Diana: How I do my hair!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Soph101 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi again, just found another video that's quite good. Although I don't quite know what that thing is that they put on her head lol.

X Factor Fashion & Beauty 2008 - ITV - Want hair like Diana?


----------



## Verient (Nov 2, 2008)

<33 ta guys


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

Sometimes I think she looks stunning and other times I think she looks like she'd been dragged through a bush backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think there's a very fine line with her hairstyle as to which way it could go. If you get it right though, it could look fab.

I'd try a thickening lotion (I can highly recommend Paul Mitchell's Thicken Up) and/or a volumising spray/mousse (something like Amplify Thick Liquid Volumiser) and then Bumble and Bumble's Surf Spray for some texture.

You'll have to let us know how you get on!


----------



## vampwillow (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soph101* 

 
_ Although I don't quite know what that thing is that they put on her head lol._

 
It's a portable hood dryer.Not the same make same thing though.

ETI professional hairdryer attachment, portable hood hair dryer, hairdryer, Uk


----------



## Verient (Nov 4, 2008)

Ahahaha!!

Today this happened-
Random teacher in lunch que- 'You're doing great on popidol'
Me- 'What?'
Teacher- 'X-factor'
Me- 'Huh?'
Teacher- 'Have you been watching it?'
Me- 'Yeah...'
Teacher- 'You look like Diana, it's the hair!'
-random boys giggle-
Teacher- 'That was a compliment'


----------



## Soph101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Verient* 

 
_Ahahaha!!

Today this happened-
Random teacher in lunch que- 'You're doing great on popidol'
Me- 'What?'
Teacher- 'X-factor'
Me- 'Huh?'
Teacher- 'Have you been watching it?'
Me- 'Yeah...'
Teacher- 'You look like Diana, it's the hair!'
-random boys giggle-
Teacher- 'That was a compliment'_

 
Lol you got the look right then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... How did you do it in the end?


----------



## Verient (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soph101* 

 
_Lol you got the look right then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... How did you do it in the end?_

 

Exactly what I usually do..Blow dry upside down and scrunch.
Only this time I bought bed head stuff. =D


----------



## Maeve Burke (Dec 1, 2008)

That happened to me too!

A little girl in my school came up to me and was like "omg you look like Diana Vickers, with the hair I mean!" and then just ran away.

I took it as a compliment, I'm a huge fan so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A great way to get your hair like Diana's is to not brush it, she said in a magazine that she never brushes it!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 1, 2008)

paul mitchell extra body boost, lots of backcombing, lots of hair spray. sorted. or you could just do a 'me' and not brush your hair before bed when you've been out on the drink and wake up looking like you've had several thousand bolts up your backside. hahah. i was a sight to behold on sunday.


----------



## chelliepops (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Verient* 

 
_Exactly what I usually do..Blow dry upside down and scrunch.
Only this time I bought bed head stuff. =D_

 

i really like diana's hair and would love to create her look!!
i heard that she uses bed head, which products did you buy?
oh and any step by step advice on how you do it? would be really appreciated


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

any idea what she actually uses ? ive been researching with no success


----------

